

Python API for Pintrest - rohitn

Pintrest does not have an official python API, but I wanted to see if anyone has attempted it and has suggestions. There are a few projects out there trying to accomplish this: https://github.com/richid/python-pinterest, https://github.com/creotiv/python-pinterest-api
======
rohitn
I'd love to hear any feedback from people who've attempted this.

